# MyHauntClub - NorCal - July Meeting - Pneumatics in your Haunt



## Dr Frankenscream

Date/time: Saturday, July 17th at 11:00am 2010

Location:
Belwood Cabana - 100 Belwood Gateway, Los Gatos, CA 95032

Workshop agenda:
- Registration & Introductions
- Haunt 101 Basics - Pneumatic Cylinders for Haunts
- Door Prize Drawing
- Hands-on Project Build - Adding an air cylinder to your Monster in a Coffin/Box

Email us at [email protected] for more details.

Hope you can join us,
Dr. Frankenscream
- MyHauntClub Crew


----------

